# Oh My Gourd! Why Pumpkin Packs A Healthy Punch For Pups



## admin (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Pumpkin is a tasty treat that has many health benefits – specifically, pureed pumpkin from a can or directly from the pumpkin itself. (Pumpkin pie filling is not good for dogs because it contains sugar and additives.)_


*Here are the reasons why pumpkin is perfect for your pooch: Oh My Gourd! Why Pumpkin Packs A Healthy Punch For Pups - PetGuide*


----------

